# How to gain weight if your skinny?



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi everyone- I was wondering if anyone has trouble gaining weight like me? I'm 5'2 and I weigh 105 lbs & really petite. sometimes a little less than 100 if I'm depressed(I feel sick to my stomach when I'm depressed so it's hard for me to eat) but what tips are there to gain a little bit of weight without eating un-healthy? For a while I was really into weight training & gained about 10lbs by lifting alot but it didn't add curves it just made me more toned :-( I also drink whey protein everyday but it doesn't help.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Man, I use to weigh 105lbs and I was 5'8. I would say weight training, eating, and more eating is probably the ideal way to gain weight and a nice toned body on a female is a plus too.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Nada said:


> Man, I use to weigh 105lbs and I was 5'8. I would say weight training, eating, and more eating is probably the ideal way to gain weight and a nice toned body on a female is a plus too.


Woah that's really really thin for being 5'8! Thank you!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have this problem too. I'm between 5'2" and 5'3" and weigh anywhere between 105 to 110. I'm self conscious about it but I eat a lot and I my weight never changes. The girls at work five me a hard time about eating ice cream for breakfast and always eating. They don't get how I stay thin and I don't either lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> Hi everyone- I was wondering if anyone has trouble gaining weight like me? I'm 5'2 and I weigh 105 lbs & really petite. sometimes a little less than 100 if I'm depressed(I feel sick to my stomach when I'm depressed so it's hard for me to eat) but what tips are there to gain a little bit of weight without eating un-healthy? For a while I was really into weight training & gained about 10lbs by lifting alot but it didn't add curves it just made me more toned :-( I also drink whey protein everyday but it doesn't help.


Wow - you could always try an SSRI like Lexapro - most people seem to gain weight on that. One person said they felt like they gained weight just looking at the box.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

don36 said:


> Wow - you could always try an SSRI like Lexapro - most people seem to gain weight on that. One person said they felt like they gained weight just looking at the box.


They just added lexapro to my Effexor


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

don36 said:


> Wow - you could always try an SSRI like Lexapro - most people seem to gain weight on that. One person said they felt like they gained weight just looking at the box.


I have tried lexapro and it didn't make me gain weight ugh. Lol nothing is going to help.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I have this problem too. I'm between 5'2" and 5'3" and weigh anywhere between 105 to 110. I'm self conscious about it but I eat a lot and I my weight never changes. The girls at work five me a hard time about eating ice cream for breakfast and always eating. They don't get how I stay thin and I don't either lol.


Haha yeah me to I eat alot also and never really gain weight!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> Haha yeah me to I eat alot also and never really gain weight!


We must be destined to be tiny :b


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You've both probably just got a fast metabolism - I used to as well , especially when I was young. I gained a bit of weight on Lex. and dropped it again when I stopped it. (Thank God!) Why do you worry about this so much - isn't it better than being overweight?


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

don36 said:


> You've both probably just got a fast metabolism - I used to as well , especially when I was young. I gained a bit of weight on Lex. and dropped it again when I stopped it. (Thank God!) Why do you worry about this so much - isn't it better than being overweight?


Yeah, It is better than being over weight but I have been picked on by random people about it since I was younger. since then I'm kinda paranoid about how I look


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> Yeah, It is better than being over weight but I have been picked on by random people about it since I was younger. since then I'm kinda paranoid about how I look


Same here


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Same here


I think they're just jealous ;-)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think so too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zyprexa will pack on the pounds! I went from 106lbs 5'10" to 166lbs 5'10" at one point thanks to this drug. But.... be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Why would a girl want to gain weight? This is a first time I've ever heard.

Just do weights to tone and firm like you're doing and make note of how many actual calories you're taking in during the day. Some people are surprised to see how little they take in and adjust accordingly.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Why would a girl want to gain weight? This is a first time I've ever heard.
> 
> Just do weights to tone and firm like you're doing and make note of how many actual calories you're taking in during the day. Some people are surprised to see how little they take in and adjust accordingly.


For me it's because I was given a hard time for being skinny. I worked in a grocery store two years ago and one of the customers looked at me and told me I was way too skinny. Who does that? Btw, she was very much overweight.

I had lost maybe ten pounds after a break up once and a guy that I worked with said I was too skinny and "no one wants to bang skin and bones and guys like some meat". He was overweight too. People amaze me.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Ostensibly they're putting you down but really they may as well lean back and shout, "I'm insecure and your nice figure makes me more insecure", cause that's all I hear when I read that.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Ostensibly they're putting you down but really they may as well lean back and shout, "I'm insecure and your nice figure makes me more insecure", cause that's all I hear when I read that.


That's what people tell me. Since the people that say it are typically very much overweight. It still hurts me.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Why would you want to gain weight?

You are 5 feet 2 and 105 lbs is perfectly acceptable for that height.

Besides, I like my girls skinny and petite:3.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm 188 cm and I weigh 71 kg. That's 6'2" and 156 lbs.

I'm pretty skinny. I would like to gain 5-7 kg.
The fact that I have pectus, contributes to the skinny look.
I heard that junk food is not a good way to gain weight. High protein and calory food is the best. I heard nuts are this kind of food


----------



## mintygirl (Jul 12, 2012)

That sounds exactly like me. I've always been skinny, not matter how much I've tried to put on weight. I've had a lot of people try to put me down about that too - usually people that don't know me to well. Have been accused of being anorexic, and a whole bunch of negative comments that really got to me. Since then, I've started to learn to love my body the way it is - nothings going to change it. I still have days where I get down about it, but being skinny can be a good thing too!

Exercising (especially when your depressed) can help increase your appetite. Thats what I tend to do (not that I really end up gaining weight) - but its good for your mood too! 
xx


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish I had that problem. I can eat a grain of rice and gain 5 pounds. I wish I could eat everythign I wanted and not gain naything. i eat little and exercise alot and I really don't see any results, just been sittin at the same weight for ages.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Jollygoggles said:


> *Why would a girl want to gain weight?* This is a first time I've ever heard.
> 
> Just do weights to tone and firm like you're doing and make note of how many actual calories you're taking in during the day. Some people are surprised to see how little they take in and adjust accordingly.


Um, to not look sickly? I'd love to gain weight but even if I do manage to gain 1 pound via stuffing myself and working out, I end up losing it easily due to stress or having stomach problems. People call me tiny all the time and my relatives mock me for being too skinny.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Not the healthiest way, but I drank 1-2 Ensure Plus a day on top of meals to gain weight. Yay calories.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> Um, to not look sickly? I'd love to gain weight but even if I do manage to gain 1 pound via stuffing myself and working out, I end up losing it easily due to stress or having stomach problems. People call me tiny all the time and my relatives mock me for being too skinny.


How does your BMI number stack up? Like, in what range are you?
Be careful of what other people say.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

KelseyAlena said:


> Hi everyone- I was wondering if anyone has trouble gaining weight like me? I'm 5'2 and I weigh 105 lbs & really petite. sometimes a little less than 100 if I'm depressed(I feel sick to my stomach when I'm depressed so it's hard for me to eat) but what tips are there to gain a little bit of weight without eating un-healthy? For a while I was really into weight training & gained about 10lbs by lifting alot but it didn't add curves it just made me more toned :-( I also drink whey protein everyday but it doesn't help.


Same boat. My metabolism is SO fast - I had a all inclusive holiday to Morocco and it was literally ''all you can eat'' for a week. Double, triple helpings of healthy and (un)healthy food, lazying around. I gained like 2lbs eating double everyone else - everyone else watched what they ate and gained more.

I'm trying to bulk up to hit the gym but I cannot fund the amount of food i'd need to gain weight =/


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

NumeroUno said:


> I'm trying to bulk up to hit the gym but I cannot fund the amount of food i'd need to gain weight =/


What about a tub of gainer? 
That's relatively cheap and I went from 11 st 4 to 12 st 4 in 3-4 months. 10lbs of that was muscle and I had a hard time gaining weight before on Whey Protein only.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> What about a tub of gainer?
> That's relatively cheap and I went from 11 st 4 to 12 st 4 in 3-4 months. 10lbs of that was muscle and I had a hard time gaining weight before on Whey Protein only.


Awesome. Not bad priced also - definetly gonna grab myself some! I always said i'd be happy to take pure calories in a bar or powder form haha..if only they sold 1000-2000 calorie bars although it would probably be unhealthy!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck man!


----------



## tatyk (Jun 18, 2012)

hey, everyone, i am new here and i consider myself a beginner to the whole weight training thing. i am about 6'3 tall and weight about 164 lbs, so you can see, i need to put on some muscle and get big.

i have been trying to eat more,which is not as easy as it sounds. since i started, i have only managed to gain about 2 pounds in a month. what  makes it more difficult is that i inherited my body type from my parents, also my somewhat weak digestive system from them, and i have fast metabolism. i am in college right now. my mom told me that i will naturally gain more weight when i get older. to be honest, i am not entirely convinced and don't want to wait for that many years.

I have been hitting the gym pretty frequently in the past month. I have yet to develop a consistent workout routine. i mainly focus on working out my upper body, especially chest, so i have been doing bench press, fly, dips, dumbbell press. i also pair up workout on other body parts with the main ones, like biceps,triceps, legs, back....i wouldn't say that i see no result from the past month but the result or the change is just not near what i hoped for. can any of you suggest a good routine for me to stick to for now, i would also appreciate any advices on workout and dieting in general


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have this problem too! What I've done is simply eat as much food as you can and I don't bother about trying to eat healthy (used to be a health freak) and have gained about 10 lbs. Still only about 110lbs which is underweight for someone that's 5'8 but I'm hopeful!


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

Hey Kelsey I could give you a little bit of my fat if you want


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

tatyk said:


> i have been trying to eat more,which is not as easy as it sounds. since i started, i have only managed to gain about 2 pounds in a month. what makes it more difficult is that i inherited my body type from my parents, also my somewhat weak digestive system from them, and i have fast metabolism. i am in college right now. my mom told me that i will naturally gain more weight when i get older. to be honest, i am not entirely convinced and don't want to wait for that many years.


Maybe get some ''gainer'' like a poster suggested for me. Should find some on any supplement/bodybuilding site, but as always check reviews and shop around.

I have a super fast metabolism too with a huge appertite. I went on a all-inclusive holiday/vacation at a 5 star hotel, essentially eat all you want at breakfast, lunch and dinner, there was NO limit - it was like a buffet with all the food kept in bain maries or tables full of cakes/cereal/bread/spreads. I literally had double/triple even 4 plates full of food EVERY meal. Including healthy and (un)healthy fats. I came back 4lbs heavier - everyone else watched their food and gained so much more than me. I just get to a peak where I can't get past it or maintain it.

So it's actually not financially viable for me to be spending 100's on quality food/supplements as stupid as it sounds. I totalled up a list of things I would need to build and maintain muscle/weight and it was ridiculous!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

To the question why you wanna gain weight it's sometimes cause people that don't wanna gain weight don't understand. You can be too skinny and tiny. Where people just stare at you and wonder if you ever eat. People do make nasty comments about skinny people so it's hurtful either way meh. I want to gain weight in my body I just don't want my face to get fat. The weight tends to go to my face and I dunno how to lose it cause you have to lose weight in your body first right? I don't want to say my weight cause it's embarrassing, it's less then 105 hah.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Eat a piece of cake before bed time. That's when your food will store into fat.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

eat more. seriously that's it. I have a fast metabolism + an almost non existent appetite (caused by my chronic illness + meds that i take for remission) but i was still able to gain weight. Use to be 6 feet 140lb 13 months ago, now i am 163lb. Did weight training during this time + tried my best to eat healthy, forcing myself to eat as often as i could. 
Eat 5-6 meals a day consistently to make sure you are at a calorie surplus and eventually you will reach your desired weight. This is the most safe and healthy way to go about gaining weight. Forcing yourself to eat gets easier over time(been doing it for over a year now ). If i can do it with no appetite then it shouldn't be much of a problem for you just gotta keep eating and don't stop. good luck!

As for me im going to continue forcing myself to eat for another year or 2 and reach my goal of 180lb+


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Jollygoggles said:


> How does your BMI number stack up? Like, in what range are you?
> Be careful of what other people say.


My BMI is about 15.8.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> Hi everyone- I was wondering if anyone has trouble gaining weight like me? I'm 5'2 and I weigh 105 lbs & really petite. sometimes a little less than 100 if I'm depressed(I feel sick to my stomach when I'm depressed so it's hard for me to eat) but what tips are there to gain a little bit of weight without eating un-healthy? For a while I was really into weight training & gained about 10lbs by lifting alot but it didn't add curves it just made me more toned :-( I also drink whey protein everyday but it doesn't help.


Eat lots of eggs for the best protein source. Whey protein isn't that good for you. Causes digestive problems in some people. Eat lots of whole grain pasta. Avocados are good too. Keep up the weight training. Takes a while but it's good for you. Better to gain muscle weight than fat weight. 
If not having an appetite is a problem for you, ask your doc about Periactin. It just an anti-histamine, but it has a side effect of cranking your appetite way up.
I've always had a hard time gaining weight, but mine is just because I don't have an appetite and find eating to be a waste of time. When I do want to gain some weight, I eat eggs, pasta, fruits and veggies and other natural foods. I always stay away from anything processed. I'm 5'10 and got up to 160lbs at one point from working out all the time. Down to about 135lbs now though. (recovering from some PSTD)


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

we could gain weight through eating but we should be careful that what type of food we are eating.It is quite good if we eats healthy food like fruits,vegetables,beans,juices like that.For gain weight we just add one or two meals maximum in our daily routine meals,normal in quantity.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

The best way to gain weigh (at least for the guys) is growing some muscles. You know, muscles weigh more than fat. You don't have to look like The Rock, but the combination of training and eating would ensure the best result.


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

cristian said:


> we could gain weight through eating but we should be careful that what type of food we are eating.It is quite good if we eats healthy food like fruits,vegetables,beans,juices like that.For gain weight we just add one or two meals maximum in our daily routine meals,normal in quantity.


Boot Camp Des Moines


----------

